# Supervet



## thewonderhorse (7 May 2014)

Programme on channel 4 at 8pm. Who's watching? I think it's going to be stirring a few ethical wasps nests.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 May 2014)

I wont. I saw the trailer and didn't feel comfortable with it....just because we can do some of these things , should we?


----------



## pistolpete (7 May 2014)

I will watch, Fitzpatrick is a genius but like many a bit bonkers! We need people like him for sure.


----------



## Tiffany (7 May 2014)

Watched it and enjoyed it


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2014)

I watched the first series.  He is an amazing vet and person.  I am pretty sure that he wouldn't do anything he considered unethical


----------



## thewonderhorse (8 May 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			I wont. I saw the trailer and didn't feel comfortable with it....just because we can do some of these things , should we?
		
Click to expand...

I recorded it, yet to watch. I think am of the same view as you though.


----------



## fallenangel123 (8 May 2014)

I watched it out of interest although I have a thing about artificial limbs and limbless animals. I didn't see anything that made me question his morals though.


----------



## Meems (8 May 2014)

I watched it and enjoyed it, also fell slightly in love with the little French Bulldog Bucas!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 May 2014)

OMG have just watched tonights episode. This vet is amazing and it's had me in tears.


----------



## L&M (22 May 2014)

Me too - what he did for that lab was amazing and to see him in tears when the dog could walk again was just too much!

He reiterated with several cases that his operations may not work and would recommend euthanasia, so I don't see him as doing anything unethical, more as a miracle worker.


----------



## NellRosk (22 May 2014)

L&M said:



			Me too - what he did for that lab was amazing and to see him in tears when the dog could walk again was just too much!

He reiterated with several cases that his operations may not work and would recommend euthanasia, so I don't see him as doing anything unethical, more as a miracle worker.
		
Click to expand...

This. When I saw the ad I didn't think I'd like it but he is actually so caring and compassionate. I never cry at stuff and almost welled up when he was crying over that lab!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 May 2014)

I'm really enjoying this programme


----------

